# index 745 vertical mill please tell me i did well



## tpic402 (Nov 14, 2013)

Have been looking for lathes and lurking on this site for a while ran across a fella that had a wells index model 745 vertical mill he purchased it from his machinist brother  7 years ago never hooked up     everything very tight,  1 broken handle, all ways and screws, table and all seem to be excellent  keep in mind I am a newbie..       $1000 with tooling all collets and vise  will post pics when I pick up hopefully this Sunday.


----------



## xalky (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never seen one in person, but they look like nice solid machines from what i could gather online. Great deal too if it's in good shape. Congrats


----------



## schor (Nov 14, 2013)

I also looked it up online and for $1000 I think you probably got a good deal there. If you got lots of tooling then that could be the total price there alone.


----------



## jamie76x (Nov 14, 2013)

You did well, its better than a J head Bridgeport.... Hell, you can even call the factory and not have to speak Chinese


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 15, 2013)

If it does exist (We gotta see some pictures ) you did exceptionally well!

-Ron


----------



## tpic402 (Nov 18, 2013)

YES scrap metal it does exist just got her home here are pic old home and sitting in barn on trailer for now:happyhappy: sorry about picture orientation.


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 18, 2013)

Ohhhhhh.......you gonna like that!!!  Nice find!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks to be in pretty good shape.  Looks like you have a "keeper" there. :thumbzup:  Now you just have to get it off the trailer and making chips!

Oh, and if you need help on your machine, problems/tech questions, etc. you can still give Wells Index a call.  I've found them to be more than willing to help. - http://www.wells-index.com/

-Ron


----------



## jamie76x (Nov 19, 2013)

Have you discovered that you have 6" of quil travel yet?


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like the table on that monster is at least 5 feet.  Maybe it is just an optical illusion, but Holy Cow!!!  That is gonna be some serious fun once you get it unloaded and all hooked up.  What tooling did it come with?
Bob


----------



## tpic402 (Nov 19, 2013)

mill came with swivel vise looks to be bridgeport vise,complete set of collets and about 10 carbide endmills  most still are in protective plastic dip.    Have to get my garage insulated before i install machine I am hoping to have running by mid december.


----------



## drs23 (Nov 19, 2013)

tpic402 said:


> mill came with swivel vise looks to be bridgeport vise,complete set of collets and about 10 carbide endmills  most still are in protective plastic dip.    Have to get my garage insulated before i install machine I am hoping to have running by mid december.



Big time score. Good on ya!

I financed my lathe for myself and I only owe me two more notes as I've managed to pay off $4500ish since July. Next up is a mill and I've been looking. Seems to me that the industrial part of TX I'm in that they'd be all over. Not so much it seems. Still perusing.

I can only hope to be as fortunate as you have been!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drs23 (Nov 19, 2013)

tpic402 said:


> YES scrap metal it does exist just got her home here are pic old home and sitting in barn on trailer for now:happyhappy: *sorry about picture orientation.*



Here ya go:


----------



## xalky (Nov 19, 2013)

You did very well. It seems to be in pristine condition from the photos. :drink2:


----------

